# Medicine Safety in the Home



## nicoleavil

Hi parents. I know you guys care about your child health and safety. I am a high school student who also cares about child safety. That is why I doing an engineering project about children getting into medication. I hope to lower these numbers but I need your help. Please follow the link of my survey. 
goo.gl/forms/TwAcoUWFmtxmUSSz2


----------

